# Leopards wanted



## dcwolfe (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I finally was able to save up a little cash and am now interested in buying two hatchling Babcoki tortoises. I really prefer to not have them shipped but would consider the option if it was a good price. I live in Arizona and am willing meet up. Pm me with any offers, thanks!


----------



## dcwolfe (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I figured I would bump the thread, because I am still looking for two leopard tortoises and havenâ€™t received any hits yet. Iâ€™m holding out to try and get one from a forum member, or raised in the right humid conditions. Thanks and hope to hear back from some of you.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 3, 2012)

The breeder i got mine from has some available. But she is here in so Cal and i don't know if she ships. If you are still looking and want her info I'll pass it along. She soaks babies daily and mine looks great


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 3, 2012)

i got mine from tortoisesupply.com tyler stewart is a member of the forum. i'm very pleased with dealing with tyler.


----------



## dcwolfe (Dec 3, 2012)

thanks for posting to the add. I was hoping to find someone in Arizona as I am not a big fan of shipping and online payments, but that might have to be an option shorty as [/align]I am somewhat inpatient .


----------



## marcy4hope (Dec 4, 2012)

i don't know if tortsupply does anything other than online payments, maybe they would take a money order. contact them and ask. also - i wouldn't hesitate to have another one shipped. the conditions my baby leopard were shipped in was great. it was overnight fedex. the packaging by tortoisesupply.com was really good. there was a heat pack in the package that was still plenty warm when i got him. the little guy was totally active as soon as he arrived and has been doing great ever since.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 4, 2012)

I know that tortoisesupply.com has some really great leopard tortoise hatchlings. I can tell you with 100% confidence that those hatchlings were raised right! Lots of soaking, spraying, eating Mazuri, endive and cactus!

I highly recommend you buy them from tortoisesupply.com!!!


----------



## Dave765 (Jan 23, 2013)

marcy4hope said:


> i got mine from tortoisesupply.com tyler stewart is a member of the forum. i'm very pleased with dealing with tyler.



Hi my name is Dave, I have a Leopard Tortoise. He's 7"s in length asking 500.00.# is 412-855-4675.


----------



## Dave765 (Jan 27, 2013)

spikethebest said:


> I know that tortoisesupply.com has some really great leopard tortoise hatchlings. I can tell you with 100% confidence that those hatchlings were raised right! Lots of soaking, spraying, eating Mazuri, endive and cactus!
> 
> I highly recommend you buy them from tortoisesupply.com!!!



Himy name is Dave, if your still looking I have a 7" male leopard about 3yrs old don't know how too send pictures on here, i'm asking 500.00 shipping extra and paypal only please. # is 412-855-4675


----------



## Irwin4530 (Jan 27, 2013)

i got most of mine from vicky hale
www.tortoiseyard.com
she is well respected and has nice young available, started well.
bestnof luck!


----------



## Tortus (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking at the pics of young leopards at tortoisyard, I see pyramiding. I would get them as young as possible from there. Like right out of the egg.

http://tortoiseyard.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1558


----------



## Dave765 (Jan 30, 2013)

Dave765 said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > I know that tortoisesupply.com has some really great leopard tortoise hatchlings. I can tell you with 100% confidence that those hatchlings were raised right! Lots of soaking, spraying, eating Mazuri, endive and cactus!
> ...


Hi I lowered the price to 400.00.


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2013)

Tortus said:


> Looking at the pics of young leopards at tortoisyard, I see pyramiding. I would get them as young as possible from there. Like right out of the egg.
> 
> http://tortoiseyard.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1558



If you already see pyramiding on very young ones, I would look some place else. They are not really being kept correctly if they are already pyramided. Tortoisesupply.com would be a good place to look. Any other member on this forum that might have some would be another place to look.


----------



## Dave765 (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> Tortus said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the pics of young leopards at tortoisyard, I see pyramiding. I would get them as young as possible from there. Like right out of the egg.
> ...


I did drop the price to 400.00.


----------



## Dave765 (Feb 12, 2013)

spikethebest said:


> I know that tortoisesupply.com has some really great leopard tortoise hatchlings. I can tell you with 100% confidence that those hatchlings were raised right! Lots of soaking, spraying, eating Mazuri, endive and cactus!
> 
> I highly recommend you buy them from tortoisesupply.com!!!



Hi I have a Leopard tortoise for sale, asking 350.00 he's abt 7"s 412-855-4675


----------



## DesertGrandma (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you found your tort babies yet? If not, you might check with Neal, ChristyP, or Eweezyfosheezy (sp?). They are in AZ and often have good leopard tort babies.


----------

